# My Karma Indignia's



## isaeagle4031 (Feb 5, 2011)

I built these as a gift for my brother. For now they will just be LR, no center or surrounds. His room is "influx" so we'll wait till he is closer to a finished design before doing HT. I tweeked on the original design just a bit making the front baffle a bit wider and just a little more volume. The rear panel is set so that we can actually make these into sealed enclosures later when he adds a sub. The front baffle was salvaged from a pair of JBL Century L100's that the cabinets were beyond repair (rot). I picked up all of the drivers at the InDIYana DIY event last year for less than half the cost at PE. I'm not doing a finish on them until he decides what he wants.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks good!

Have you had a chance to hear them yet?

I've read about them on the PE showcase..


----------



## isaeagle4031 (Feb 5, 2011)

Not yet. Within the next day or two. Gotta do some clean up in the shop and a few little things first!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice build.:T DIY X-overs?


----------



## isaeagle4031 (Feb 5, 2011)

All DIY. The only part on the cabinet that is not is the front veneer. The port is 1.5" PVC attached from the rear and flared with a 1/2" roundover bit.


----------

